# Where do I buy bits?



## tdale (Feb 18, 2012)

I live in Norway, but plan to buy some bits from the US. 

Which web sites have the widest selection of bits? I need some flush trim bits, 2" long cutting surface...

Tommy


----------



## OPG3 (Jan 9, 2011)

Hey Tommy, Good Luck finding bits that are available in Norway. I will venture to guess that there are many members that will have the answer on the "tip of their tongues", but I am going to suggest that you retitle this thread to "Bits needed in Norway" = IMHO your present title looks like something anyone could otherwise answer. Router bits are available very easily in the USA, but your need is quite unique, comparatively...


----------



## Mike (Nov 22, 2004)

Tommy, MLCS ships over seas from the US. MLCS Router Bits and Woodworking Products


----------



## jschaben (Jun 21, 2009)

tdale said:


> I live in Norway, but plan to buy some bits from the US.
> 
> Which web sites have the widest selection of bits? I need some flush trim bits, 2" long cutting surface...
> 
> Tommy


Hi Tommy - Welcome to the forum
Here are two companies with quality bits that will ship internationally:
MLCS
MLCS Flush Trim and Shear Angle Flush Trim Router Bits

and eagleamerica
MLCS Flush Trim and Shear Angle Flush Trim Router Bits

Not sure just what the procedure is to do that though. Looks like eagle america will contact you to discuss shipping costs though.
Router Bits, Woodworking Supplies, Woodworking Tools - EagleAmerica.com

I believe that eagle america likely has the wider selection although they are both owned by MLCS. Peachtree is another vendor over here, ptreeusa.com, but I've experienced something of a drop in their customer service so I hesitate to recommend them, especially to an international customer. 

Good Luck


----------



## tdale (Feb 18, 2012)

OPG3 said:


> Hey Tommy, Good Luck finding bits that are available in Norway. I will venture to guess that there are many members that will have the answer on the "tip of their tongues", but I am going to suggest that you retitle this thread to "Bits needed in Norway" = IMHO your present title looks like something anyone could otherwise answer. Router bits are available very easily in the USA, but your need is quite unique, comparatively...


I was assuming most companies ship internationally, but maybe they don't?

Tommy


----------



## gav (Oct 12, 2009)

What size collet does your router have ? 1/2 inch or 12mm, or 8mm, or...
Mostly you'll just find imperial measurements from the US, but in Europe you'll find mostly metric apart from the UK.

I'll recommend JVL in the Netherlands for metric shanked bits.
JVL europe - Router bits / CNC endmills

The other guys have you covered for the US
Maybe wealden tools in UK.


----------



## tdale (Feb 18, 2012)

I'm buying a Triton router, and it's supplied with 8mm, 12mm, 1/4" and 1/2" collets, so I'll be buying some 1/2" bits. Even with shipping, it'll be cheaper. 

The flush trim bits I need, costs at least 60$ where I live, some even 100$...


----------



## Mike (Nov 22, 2004)

Tommy, amazon.com ships internationally and shipping information isn't hard to find on their site.


----------

